# Dragon v2.0



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 1, 2011)

This project is sponsored  by:


 

































*Hardware:*
*Cpu:* Bulldozer
*Mobo:* Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
*Rams:*
*SSD:*
*VGA:*
*Sound Card:*
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian 800D
*PSU:* OCZ Z series 850W

*Waterccoling:*
*CPU block:* EK Supreme HF Acetal
*Mobo block:* EK-990FX-UD7
*VGA block:*
*Rad CPU loop:* Thermochill PA 120.3
*Fans:*Cooler Master Sickle Flow Red 2000rpm
*Rad VGA loop:* EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)
*Fans:* Phobya 1500 Nano-G 1500rpm
*Pump #1:* Jingway DP-1200
*Pump #2:* Jingway DP-1200
*RES Cpu loop:* FrozenQ
*RES VGA loop:* EK-Multioption RES X2 - 100 Basic
*Connectors:* 

​


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 1, 2011)

The mobo will be other but i take some photos with this only to show some ideas!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Stefan for your big help!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 1, 2011)

Now some photos of new arrivals, some of them to use in other project!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## d3fct (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice looking stuff, I await more pics.


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 23, 2011)

Sponsor update m8's!

Patriot memory





OCZ technology


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 25, 2011)

Some specs:

*DIVISION 2 BACKGROUND*
Patriot Part #: PXD38G1866ELK (2 x 4GB)
Description: Viper Xtreme Series, Division 2 Edition DDR3 8GB 1866MHz Kit
Warranty: Lifetime


Patriot’s Viper Xtreme Series, Division 2 Edition memory kits are designed for Intel’s® 2nd Generation Core™
processors. Engineered for PC Gamers and enthusiasts, the Viper Xtreme Division 2’s utilize a custom
designed heatshield solution with an outer shield built around a copper core to provide enhanced
cooling. Each module is tested and validated on the Intel® 6 Series platform to achieve maximum
performance. These modules are engineered to reach PC3-15000 (1866MHz) at 9-11-9-27 timings and are
available 4GB kits (2 x 2GB) and 8GB kits (2 x 4GB). Each module is 100% hand-tested and is backed by a
full-lifetime warranty and industry leading customer service.


Highlights of Division 2:
- Tested and validated on P67 boards
- XMP enabled

Highlights of the new shields:
- Copper insert across the DRAM chips & slim profi le extruded anodized aluminum outer piece
- Slightly lower profi le than previous versions of the Viper heatshields
- Modules are targeted and designed for performance enthusiasts and overclockers

Aqui ficam algumas fotos!






















And the fluid that I will use!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## micropage7 (Aug 29, 2011)

looks nice
im waiting for the progress


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 30, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> looks nice
> im waiting for the progress



thanks m8



Today arrived a great PSU!!








A great Thanks to OCZ...


Some Specs!


850 Watts of Continuous Rock-Solid Power (940W Peak)
+12VDC @ 71A Single Rail Design
Ultra-Quiet 135mm Double Ball-Bearing, Thermally-Controlled Fan
Ultra-High Efficiency (over 90%)
80 Plus® Gold Certified
Dual GPU-Ready
5 year warranty backed by OCZ's exclusive 
PowerSwap Warranty replacement program.
850W Connectors
1 x 24-pin Main connector
1 x 8-pin EPS12V
1 x 4/8-pin CPU
3 x SATA

Modular
4 x 6/8-pin PCI-Express
9 x SATA
3 x Peripheral
1 x Floppy


The Photos!














































Great PSU people.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

running the power wire around the res looks tacky IMO. other wise! looks GREAT!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> running the power wire around the res looks tacky IMO. other wise! looks GREAT!



Yeh but I have changed it!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 30, 2011)

looking good so far!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

I love the corsair cases cause most wires are out of sight and out of mind when looking into it.


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 31, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> looking good so far!



Thanks m8...



brandonwh64 said:


> I love the corsair cases cause most wires are out of sight and out of mind when looking into it.



Yes its true but I love the costum sleeving too!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2011)

Love the wire divider you have on the 24pin .


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, 

I have done some progress on the back of the case, and In a few days are ready to show some photos!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 2, 2011)

A great thanks to EK








And arrived today...


EK-FB GA 990FXA-UD7 - Acetal+EN (Nickel)

EK-Multioption RES X2 - 100 Basic

EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)

TOP Acetal - SUPREME HF





The photos


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 15, 2011)

Im very proud to annouce one of my most great sponsors!
The best WC fittings and acessories of the world. 





http://www.bitspower.com.tw/
The brand with the most crazy fittings...


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 23, 2011)

Some work that I finished today!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## n0tiert (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice & clean work !!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 26, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> Nice & clean work !!



Thanks m8, more news soon!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 29, 2011)

More photos...


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 29, 2011)

aRkangeLPT said:


> More photos...
> 
> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/8987/p1060248.jpg
> 
> ...



you gonna add a SB WB too ?


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Sep 29, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> you gonna add a SB WB too ?



No this SB, dont need, its more fresh than Intel SB's.

And EK dont have made the block for the SB, and if I want to put WC on SB, it make the loop on a hell.


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Oct 22, 2011)

So I had this afternoon free, and i Decided to make some progress on my workplace, and some work on the VGA RAD.



















My new facebook page, all about modding 

Here x)


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Oct 29, 2011)

Some today's work!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## aRkangeLPT (Nov 9, 2011)

Today I only have this two photos, now im testing temps and OC with one 1075T but soon I want to get one decent CPU!


----------



## mATrIxLord (Nov 10, 2011)

all i can say is this: awesome!!!! nice rig dude!!! excellent job!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Nov 10, 2011)

mATrIxLord said:


> all i can say is this: awesome!!!! nice rig dude!!! excellent job!



Thanks m8 wait for the next photos!


----------



## aRkangeLPT (Nov 20, 2011)




----------

